# flaxseed oil-how much?



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

I went and bought a bottle of flaxseed oil from the health food store. How much a day do you take and what do you mix it in with? I haven't opened it yet I heard it only lasts a couple of weeks is this true? Lorrie


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I try to take a tablespoon each morning, first thing. I just tae it right from a spoon. Keep it refrigerated. You must be careful not to inhale it when swallowing it, my doctor told me this. You could also try it in capsule form.


----------



## Dandelion (Jan 8, 2001)

Why don't you want to inhale it? Just curious.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

My doctor said that the droplets could get into your lungs and cause a problem. I guess just be careful when you swallow it.


----------



## cwatts (Dec 9, 2002)

I've been taking it for a few years and it seems to help. You take one tablespoon per 100 lbs of body weight. The best is the organic that yoeu have to keep in the refrigerator.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, how long does it keep in the fridge, one thing I read said it only keeps for two to three weeks in the fridge once opened, is this true?Lorrie


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Lor. I've been told that flax oil on an empty stomach doesn't absorb....it needs digestive enzymes (which are activated when you eat) to be fully processed. I am curious whether the person who posted here who takes it first thing in the morning, straight, does it do you any good? I am trying to figure out what to believe about this.I enjoy mixing my flax oil in plain or flavored yogurt, although, I know you don't drink milk, lor, so maybe you would enjoy it in applesauce.as far as how long it keeps in the fridge, I think if you stay within about 3 weeks it should be fine. It's all very relative. I have taken some that was older than that, because I forgot aobut it in the frige. Don't worry too much abo0ut adhering too closely to the 2 week rule. Just go by taste. I have taken encouragement from some of your posts, lor, and wanted you to know that. especially the one about your daughter staying away from milk solved her C problem, and also what you said about your system only allows you one chance per day to empty the bowels. I have been trying to see if the advice from you and Kmottus regarding making time for this first thing in the morning (with hot drinks, like coffee or tea) will work for me. So far it hasn't, but as kmottus says, the bowel takes time to retrain. I'll get there. I did suffer a horrible impaction yesterday, though. Oh, it was excruciating, and then later in the evening, I got chest pains . I can't let the bowel go 3 days anymore. That is how long I waited before I took a glove and lubrication to remove the poop. Not gonna do that again! From now on, I'm taking an enema a day, if my bowels don't move on their own within 24 hours. Hope that answered your q's about the flax oil. Oh, one other thing, my old nutritionist told me to take it one table spoon with breakfast (you can stir it into hot cereal if it's not too hot --heat destroys it---or put it on cold cereal or like i said above yogurt or applesauce (or mashed banana?), and also he had me taking one tablespoon with dinner. That one I just took straight, but you could put it on a salad.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

oh ---also, if the bottle is 8 oz. Every oz has 2 tablespoons, so if you took the flax oil 1 tablespoon per day you would go thru the whole bottle in 16 days, or just over 2 weeks. If you buy a larger bottle, it would last longer, or you could take it 2 Tablesppoons (or 1 1/2) per day. Also, the stuff does Freeze well, so if you need to say, go on vacation, and you've already opened the bottle, you can stick it in the freezer to preserve it a little till you get back.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all. what works for me concerning flax oil these days is : i take a flax oil pill every night with dinner, along with ester C and 250mg of magnesium. i used to take a tblspoon of high lignan, organic flax oil in the morns upon arising, on an empty stomach but i find that the pill, with dinner, works much better for me. i must say tho, that taking 500mg of mag per day has helped me unbelivably. i am on the road at the moment, normally a very difficult thing for me and yet i am going like magic and i belive it's due to the mag. if i need to grease the skids in the morning, that is to say, lubricate my gut, i take olive oil mixed with a little fresh lemon juice and chase that with water or juice. of course, i've been taking Primal Defense Probiotic now for over a month and have found it to be a miracle product; whether it's that or the mag, i'm not quite sure ........good luck to all.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info and help! I too started the flaxseed oil pills and read somewhere? to break one open and taste the oil to make sure it was fresh and mine were horrible tasting! I assumed they were rancid, the date was ok but it was a store brand, I don't know mayby I'm so paranoid.With regard to Cordelia, I'm so sorry about your episode the other day, sounds horrible with the chest pains. When I've had that luckily I can solve the problem with suppositories, but usually I take senekot if I've gone 48 hours with out any colon movement and usually thats because of PMS or I've really screwed up eating ( more than a taste of bread, cookies, cake, junk food)I have very little will power. We've had the intestinel flu bug going around the house and I was stricken Sat. so I haven't started taking the oil yet, have to say my stomach is the flatest it's been in years too bad it took the flu to do it. Lets keep posting and exchanging info. you are all gems! Lorrie


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

lorrie--so many people have posted re: suppositories, and yet I have bought a bottle of them twice in my life, and both time, threw away the bottle after trying one suppository b/c it burned the heck out of my rectum! Don't you guys experience that? Should I buy them again just to have them on hand in case of a pending impaction? i'm crazy this way...i'll buy something --use it once--then throw it away b/c of bad side effects, then buy it again when i hear people talking about it as a good thing. i'm weird, i know....i guess i just don't want to accept that my body has limitations and can't handle certain things---i want to be able to get the same help other people get from various remedies. : (


----------

